# Mangy Fox



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

This past week or so I've seen a rather mangy looking fox hanging about during daylight, it's probably lost around 20-25% of it's fur and is very skinny, typical of foxes suffering from mange it's also lost it's fear of humans and this afternoon I managed to get it to come right up and sniff my hand so I got a good look at it. The first time I saw it my chickens were out in the garden but it showed no interest in them luckily, but I guess this shows that it's losing it's will to hunt and will go downhill fast if left untreated.

I understand there's something you can feed them that cures the mange, which can otherwise be fatal and a particularly unpleasant way to die, does anyone know what this stuff is and where you can get it? I think it has to be fed to them daily, but I'm sure between myself and my neighbours we can manage that especially as it comes so readily to my hand.

Alternatively it could probably be trapped easily enough, but I don't want to get someone in that's just going to catch and kill it, and don't really know of any local animal charities that deal with foxes.


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

Are you sure it has mange?

At this time of year foxes tend to look very scruffy and skinny, which can be mistaken for mange. It's also not uncommon for urban foxes to be out in daylight and unafraid of people. I know quite a few foxes like this, and all of them are perfectly healthy. Unless the fox has areas of red/raw/scaly skin then it's probably not mange and just a typical, scruffy summer coat. 

If it does have mange, however, then contact NFWS Fox Rescue and Sarcoptic Mange Information Site-We also supply mange treatment for foxes suffering from Sarcoptic Mange known also as Canine Mange and Fox Mange, personalised merchandise including personalised iphone 4 case and 4s phone cases, p for free mange treatment.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

LiquidOnyx said:


> Are you sure it has mange?
> 
> At this time of year foxes tend to look very scruffy and skinny, which can be mistaken for mange. It's also not uncommon for urban foxes to be out in daylight and unafraid of people. I know quite a few foxes like this, and all of them are perfectly healthy. Unless the fox has areas of red/raw/scaly skin then it's probably not mange and just a typical, scruffy summer coat.
> 
> If it does have mange, however, then contact NFWS Fox Rescue and Sarcoptic Mange Information Site-We also supply mange treatment for foxes suffering from Sarcoptic Mange known also as Canine Mange and Fox Mange, personalised merchandise including personalised iphone 4 case and 4s phone cases, p for free mange treatment.


Yes it's definitely mange, I know the difference and have seen it close enough to be certain, the encrustation and rawness typical of mange is clearly visible and wouldn't be present if it was just mid-moult fur loss.

I'll take a look at that site thanks, although I haven't seen it since the weekend now.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 18, 2012)

Ask a vet. My uncle had a fox in his garden with mange and he got treatment from the vet and then left the medicine in a honey sandwich outside each evening for the fox and the mange cleared up. Try not to encourage it to come near people, leave the medicine in some food (dog food might also work) and then watch from a distance. You don't eat him associating you with food, or getting too tame


----------

